# 800+ bhp Gtr wanted PX



## ke57le (Dec 28, 2015)

I’m looking for a 800+ Nissan GT-R but need to px my 2011 Gtr, must be 2011 or new
11 plate 
Gunmetal grey
Recaro edition
50k fsh
Litchfield stage 1

Cash price £36500


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Might be worth stating a price for your car as there could be a buyer on the forum for your car and if it sells it puts you in a much better position.

thanks and good luck


----------

